# Looking for squirrel hides



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

Anyone know where I could get a few ?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Theres a squirrel on my bird feeder right now, you can have him.


----------



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

U gonna skin and tan it?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wildlife chaser (Mar 4, 2005)

skinning not a problem why do you need them tanned? for fish fly if so just use borax it works to keep them and you can do a lot with just one box. that is what nepp spinners told me to do with the tails we shipped to them.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I have a road kill one that I pick up fresh and skinned it with the intention of trying my hand at taxidermy. It is salted and dried. If you want it PM me, I am sure the wife would like to see "that nasty inside out varmint" gone!


----------



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

I cut them into strips like rabbit zonkers ...I'll take um .....or maybe we can swap for some flies in return

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Well, I only have the one so if you are close enough you can have it. If you are fly tying I also may still have the hackle feathers from my last rooster. Where are you located?


----------



## west200 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have some but they are just dried not tanned. One black one that is tanned but he is my project. Does mepps trade spinners for them?


----------



## average-joe (May 21, 2013)

Mepps sends you pocket change back for the tails (basically just enough to cover shipping costs).

Gray, Fox & Black Squirrel Tails
16 ¢ each  under 100
19 ¢ each  over 100
21 ¢ each  over 500
22 ¢ each  over 1000

Premium Tails
20 ¢ each  under 100
23 ¢ each  over 100
25 ¢ each  over 500
26 ¢ each  over 1000

Red Squirrel Tails (Hair at the base of the tail must be at least 1" long)
8 ¢ each  under 100
9 ¢ each  over 100
10 ¢ each  over 500
11 ¢ each  over 1000

In my opinion not worth it unless you farm squirrels and have a zillion tails to send in.... Better off making your own spinners or buying from local tackle makers in my opinion


----------

